# GC Modifier-Is the GC attached



## cpccoder2008 (Apr 30, 2009)

Is the GC attached to testing/imaging procedures also or just office visit's and procedures ?


----------



## kevbshields (May 1, 2009)

This modifier should be appended to any service in which a resident took part--regardless of the specialty.


----------

